# The Cali Connection



## Trebla781 (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got some Tahoe OG Kush seeds from The Cali Connection...can anyone tell me about The Cali Connection?? are they real deal seeds?


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

Swerve has it goin' on. Def the real deal. His S1 bubba does not hermi. His seeds are in much demand. THCBay and select dispensaries thru out Cali are the only way to get his beans.


----------



## Trebla781 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yah i am from Fresno and drove all the way to LA for them! Westsides Finest Collective stocks Cali Connection seeds. Good to hear they are from Swerve and are the real deal! I also got a pack of Larry OG Kush!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2009)

Harborside in Oaktown has Swerves gear also, along with hundreds of others.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Never had the pleasure to grow any Cali Connection beans but hve only heard great things....


----------



## Trebla781 (Oct 30, 2009)

for some reason i dont trust harborside...the clones i got from them before were not true genetics and also high priced for garbage meds


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hilltop in Richmond has some some goodies


----------



## Trebla781 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hilltop still open??


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah they opened up again !


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Yeah they opened up again !



You guys from Cali make me GREEN with envy...........


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You guys from Cali make me GREEN with envy...........


 
It sure makes things alot easier to get my hands on


----------



## Trebla781 (Oct 30, 2009)

wow! do they still have that great purple? i used to frequent the one in Frisco...im not sure of the name i think it was purple dragon or somethin like that


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

They have the Ken's cut of the GDP and a few other good cuts as well !


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 31, 2009)

How much are all you Cali guys paying for each clone?  I hope Maine is the next state to follow in Cali's footsteps.  It would be so much easier to just go to the store and buy clones and seeds instead of ordering them from the other side of the world.  My bank has fraud protection on my debit card so every time I order from out of the country I have to go into the bank, let them know I want to make an order on the internet, tell them how much I am spending, and what country I am ordering from.  Pain in the butt.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 31, 2009)

Clone prices range WIDE maine. $5 - $25 depending on strain and vendor. Most clubs charge ariound $10-15 per clone. MMJ "craiglist" typee sites which are ABUNDANT in Cali are ranging from 5-10 a clone.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 1, 2009)

That is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You guys have access to the best genetics in the world for cheap azz prices.  You are all blessed.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 1, 2009)

Norcal you got me beat by ten posts.  Im going to make 11 posts really quick.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 1, 2009)

haha...I know we are spoiled!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

trebla my neighbore it sucks that they closed all ourc lubs doesnt it? all my friends are driving to goshen and tulare/viaslia... I started growing just in time.


----------



## Trebla781 (Nov 1, 2009)

yes we are spoiled and i cant thank The Cali Connection enough for unleashing these supreme genetics to the world...much apreciated.  
and yes it sucks they closed the shops in Fresno but really i go to LA or the Bay Area for my meds anyways they have more variety of hashes and oils


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

since I have been smoking my own I havent felt the need for the store bought icing...but it is fun sometimes tho. cant wait to get my pollen box...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 2, 2009)

If an out of state person came to CA, could he purchase these goods with another states.  I'm in Michigan which passed the Med mar last year, but there ere really not alot of dispensaries and stuff yet...definately not like what I'm seeing from out west.  Could a MI, card holder buy CA weed?....man it would suck to get pulled over in some redneck state on the way home though...lol


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats good to hear about Michigan.  I had no idea you guys had med clubs there.


----------



## Trebla781 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry bro i dont think your med card would be valid in Cali...but i could be wrong maybe someone else will tell you different


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 8, 2009)

No Maine we have the med bill passed, but NOT many compassion clubs yet.  I know of a couple trying to open but the towns aren't allowing zoning or something (they don't want to be the first to let "potheads" in their neighborhoods, like they aren't all over already)  I think I heard of one opening in Detroit...but it's all fairly new, and the laws are really unclear on weight verses plant #'s etc.  I just heard about a guy that dished out $8,000 for a lease to have the town council deny him in garden city.  I think it's just cause it's all so new, it's going to take a little while for people to get a grip....we still got crack dealers on every corner in the "D" though...lol thats ok i guess????


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> If an out of state person came to CA, could he purchase these goods with another states.  I'm in Michigan which passed the Med mar last year, but there ere really not alot of dispensaries and stuff yet...definately not like what I'm seeing from out west.  Could a MI, card holder buy CA weed?....man it would suck to get pulled over in some redneck state on the way home though...lol



There has been some controversy about state to state cooperation. The problem seems to stem around different states having different criteria for card being issued.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 12, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> If an out of state person came to CA, could he purchase these goods with another states. I'm in Michigan which passed the Med mar last year, but there ere really not alot of dispensaries and stuff yet...definately not like what I'm seeing from out west. Could a MI, card holder buy CA weed?....man it would suck to get pulled over in some redneck state on the way home though...lol


 
Dude, no worries. Y'all will catch up. Look at Colorado. It's comin' man.


----------

